# Step Dad-husband, Not connected



## Butterfingersguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I should of seen the "warning" signs before. Now, it's 5 years later and nothing has changed. My wife and I have the usual "blah" conversations, not really about anything serious. Typical after work evening is, she'll get home a little after me. Will come into the living room, say hi to the dogs and me. I might get a little kiss, might not. then she'll go "decompress" in the bedroom. I might see her if I go in and do a "honey" check... but most often we might spend 15-20 a night together. 

Weekends are pretty much the same. Oh, we'll have our "dates". Go to a movie.. maybe go get something to eat.. Then back home, she'll go hang in the bedroom. The only times when we've actually discussed anything has been when we've had drinks.. No yelling, just comments her " I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop. We are so far apart on topics-(this is when she'll bring up her youngest son, who's 15yrs old)... and she'll wonder who actually needs whom". I will be nice... to a point. 

Now, my stepson. Overall he's a good kid. But my wife has made it very clear that she will get the respect from him. This has been proven several different times. So, it's very hard for me to ask him to do something or anything. Him and I have had our "times", but it's me vs. them...

And to just test the waters, I've packed just about all my personal things and put them in totes... Seriously no one has even noticed. 

I'm at a cross roads. I really do not like the state I live in and I'm seriously considering moving to the midwest or back east.. 
Just pulling the "trigger" on the situation... 

Thoughts??


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

You are not happy - so what is stopping you from taking action and just leaving? Is there something you are afraid of? Put together a plan and start doing something about it. You will be much happier when you create some momentum by doing something.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Your wife spends a lot of time in the bedroom. Is your computer there? Does she take her laptop into the bedroom and close the door? Smartphone? I think you know where my questions are leading to - emotional affair or possibly a physical affair.

Has your life with her always been this way or was there a sudden change where she started to "decompress" in the bedroom rather recently? Can you think back and point to a specific date where everything changed?


----------



## Butterfingersguy (Nov 26, 2012)

@ LiamN- Thanks for your advice. I have in fact been "getting" the ball rolling. I've done research where I would like to end up, analyzed the money situation. Right now, 
I'm waiting on a green light from the doc. But it's going to be hard.... But you are correct, it's something that must be done. 

@ Plan 9 from OS-No, in less you call being addicted to Angry Birds an affair. LOL.... Yes, its been this way since the start. I've figured out that's how she's always been, seeing how she was a single mom for so many years with 3 kids, one being special needs. 

Rough roads ahead.


----------

